# Best Board Bag for Flying with Multiple Boards



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm in the market for a nice board bag that can carry multiple boards while shielding them from the vagaries of uncaring baggage handlers. I would like to be able to carry 3-4 boards, 3 sets of unattached bindings, and 2 sets of boots (though they could potential just be carried in my luggage). It need it to be quite long, as my longest deck is a 181. A hard shell would be nice, but is not necessarily required just so long as the bag offers adequate protection.

My searching has thus far led me to the Burton Wheelie Locker and the Sportube Series Three. I live in the far north and, as such, it's not possible for me to go check them out in the flesh. Has anyone had experience with either of these bags? Does anyone have any recommendations for a different product that may fit the bill? Any advice would be appreciated for sure. Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I have have a Sportube 3 but i haven't flown with it yet. It's great but very heavy and so far when flying I've managed with my Dakine Tour Bag. The Dakine bags are good quality maybe check out the HighRoller.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 sport tube 3. Takes a beating, u can strap it to the roof, and u don't have to worry about clumsy bag handlers


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Just remember that there will be a weight limit on that bag. 
If you go the "hard side" style and fill 'er up with that many boards and stuff, you'll likely hit the weight limit and then unless the agent is in a really good mood, they will nail you with an overweight fee.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I purchased the Dakine Highroller formy CO. trip last year. It's a _monster!_:grin: It will hold a shitton of gear. 

I definitely had to watch the weight limit with it. (...I was over on my first weight check.) I had to repack it to drop a few lbs off. I ended up carrying two boards,.. 2 pair sb boots. 2 sets bindings & some assorted outerwear. 

If you're just using it for boards & bindings? It would easily hold 3 boards and their binders. (...removed from the board and stored in boot compartments. )

It's padded,.. But it's still a soft side bag. So I put edge protectors on my boards to keep them from getting dinged or cutting the bag if handled roughly. 









(...sorry, stupid iPhone won't allow proper orientation posted of pics.)


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I like the pool noodles-around-the-edges trick. I think I may have to implement that one myself. 

I think I may end up going with the Sportube. I really like the notion of a hard shell, especially after seeing a few guitars get dinged up over the years. Our local air line allows you 70 lbs/bag, so I have some leeway in that regard. 

Cheers.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Just remember that there will be a weight limit on that bag.
> If you go the "hard side" style and fill 'er up with that many boards and stuff, you'll likely hit the weight limit and then unless the agent is in a really good mood, they will nail you with an overweight fee.


Some airlines also have a max weight limit - meaning no matter how much you pay, your bags can't go over a certain limit 

I few years ago I was flying business class in Asia and Air Canada wouldn't take my bag (I'm guessing their union has a max weight clause). Funny part was all of the regional / Asian airlines I had been flying until that point had no issue with the weight. I just took out a bunch of stuff and shoved them in my carry-on, but if had a bag full of boards etc, that might be more challenging. 

Too bad you can't carry on boards lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alonzo said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys. I like the pool noodles-around-the-edges trick. I think I may have to implement that one myself.
> 
> Cheers.


I used Pipe insulation. Easily obtained from any hardware store. It's Cheaper. But get the dense stuff. Sum of it is pretty thin & wimpy. 

Using this.. also provides a cushioning space between your boards. Saves the topsheets & bases from rubbing & getting scratched.


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I bought this beast right here. I plan to take two boards with me to Colorado when I go but only one board when I fly out to Switzerland

THULE RoundTrip Double Snowboard Roller Free Shipping on Everything!


----------

